# NJ Fruit packing bottles Cambell Sharp



## Oldihtractor (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a few!!  All Used to pack Tomatos  From left to right :   

 Joesph Campbell  Camden  N.J. ( Yes the Soup Company)

 J.V. Sharp Williamstown N.J.  

 G&B embossed on bottom (unknown town)

 J.V.sharp in slug plate  with a paper label on rev.

 J.V.Sharp with JVS monogram.


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are nice looking bottles.I have had a couple different ones and new they were product jars but didn't know they held tomatoes.Thanks for the info.Could you post a picture of the label on the Williamstown jar?I have that one and would enjoy seeing the label.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 16, 2008)

Heres the label      Would enjoy seeing what yours are!! There are about 12 vaiations of the Sharp Bottle..  As this is a important collection for us being tomatos farmers.. we still haul tomatos to the same canhouse today in wiliamstown  NJ ... It is now named Violet packing thus the V in sharp.  Enjoy...

   Always looking for sharps, campbells, kemps,O.C. ,And Quinton packing. in fruit bottles and Catsup's


----------



## sweetrelease (Nov 16, 2008)

nice bottles my man. my step dad is in produce too. i have worked in that field sinse i was 12 years old.you might have delt with him his name is rudy liberto,small world! ~matt


----------



## digger don (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi John   I just noticed this post I have the last bottle on the right with just the monogram on it . Is it rare or any value ?  Thanks Don


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 22, 2008)

Don     that seems to be the most common I have sold them from 10.00 to 50.00 depending on condition..    John


----------

